# Adhd



## Busyscissors (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello,
We are moving to Lisbon next month, and one of our children has the learning disability ADHD, it is a very mild case, and is doing very well. What services, and medications are available in Lisbon?
Thanks!


----------

